# Looking for land to lease in Walton Co.



## Take'em Down (Nov 9, 2009)

I work an hour away from home so I want a place I can get to quickly after work.  I'm strictly looking in walton county.  I know this season is probably shot by this point but keep me in mind for next year.  I'm looking for a small tract around 30-50 acres as it will be just me hunting but if there are other Walton county hunters out there that want to go in together, let me know and maybe we can find a larger tract.

I'm not interested in starting or joining a club just looking for a place to hunt.  We'll get together and decide on rules of what we should do after we find out how many or how much land and money is needed for the lease.


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 9, 2009)

Let me know if you find something.


----------



## Take'em Down (Nov 9, 2009)

Will do.  It seems pretty hard to locate land in Walton...everyone is pretty tight.  But I'll keep you informed.


----------



## SLUGGER (Nov 9, 2009)

looking also, i'll bounce anything i find your way


----------



## Take'em Down (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks, I appreciate it.  I figure there's enough hunters on here from Walton we should be able to find something.


----------



## Bowcountry (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd be very interested in finding something. I moved here last year and dont have any place to hunt except public land.


----------



## crimsonreign (Nov 10, 2009)

*Also Looking*

I moved here in April and still have had no luck.  Keep me in mind if you find something.

Thanks


----------



## Milkman (Nov 10, 2009)

Im interested too....... lots of big tracts of land down near Good Hope but hard to find someone willing to lease it.


----------



## Take'em Down (Nov 11, 2009)

Let's all keep each other informed of what we find.  The more people we have looking the better are our chances of finding a place.  We maybe hard pressed to find something until after the first of year.  But hopefully starting in January we can start locating some land.  I know there is plenty of land down towards good hope, morgan county, and social circle.  It's just a matter of finding someone to lease to us.


----------



## andyh2484 (Nov 11, 2009)

Put me on the list as well. I live in Loganville and would like to find something close to home.


----------



## Take'em Down (Nov 12, 2009)

Will do.  Looks like there's quite a bit of interest.  Surely there has to be some place close by.  I know of about 2 or 3 more guys that would want to go in also.


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Nov 15, 2009)

im interested along with one other for sure. 
i probably have 2-3 others also all family. we lost our lease last year and again this summer so we need a place. bows and guns..

thanks!


----------



## Ziaman (Nov 15, 2009)

Same here let me know! would like to find something right around the house as well


----------



## BkBigkid (Nov 16, 2009)

Put me on the list as well, 
I mainly hunt during the week, for short spells due to weird work schedules


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Nov 16, 2009)

Looks like we could have a really large club going!!!


----------



## Take'em Down (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah it looks like we'd need about 600-1000 acres to hunt.  Better beat the bushes and see if we can scare up a land owner or 2 to help us out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 17, 2009)

I'd be interested if you shake something loose, in Walton or Morgan County. I live in Monroe and hate driving 2 hours to hunt.


----------



## ditchdocter (Dec 9, 2009)

you can put me in also. lassiter land out of morrow owns a lot of land around good hope. i just dont know how to contact them.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 9, 2009)

ditchdocter said:


> you can put me in also. lassiter land out of morrow owns a lot of land around good hope. i just dont know how to contact them.



I think most of the Lassiter property is already leased.


----------



## Take'em Down (Dec 10, 2009)

I wonder if they have any coming available?


----------



## roper500 (Dec 10, 2009)

*aaa maaannn!!!*

count me in as well would be nice to go hunting and not get on the short list with the mrs.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 10, 2009)

ditchdocter said:


> you can put me in also. lassiter land out of morrow owns a lot of land around good hope. i just dont know how to contact them.





Take'em Down said:


> I wonder if they have any coming available?



All the land along hwy 186 where I was told Lassiter owns land is posted and gated and appears to be leased.

google finds this for Lassiter in Morrow


Lassiter Properties
3000 Corporate Center Dr
Morrow, GA 30260 Map

    * (770) 960-8000


----------



## Take'em Down (Dec 11, 2009)

Milkman said:


> All the land along hwy 186 where I was told Lassiter owns land is posted and gated and appears to be leased./QUOTE]
> 
> That is some beautiful land on 186!!  I'd love the chance to hunt down through there.


----------



## GaHunter79 (Dec 11, 2009)

*Lookin'*

I'm in search of land to.  I'm looking to just rabbit hunt but my daddy is looking for a club or lease for deer an rabbit.  I'm in a wheelchair so road ways or trails would be ideal pines hedge rows or maybe a swampy spot.  Put me on the list.  Pm me is you want my contact info.


----------



## rashreve (Dec 13, 2009)

count us in also  live in loganville had drive to macon to hunt..getting old...there are 2 of us  maybe we can find some good hunting land in walton


----------



## Take'em Down (Dec 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Take'em Down (Feb 2, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JRAWLINS (Feb 9, 2010)

I have a club in Good hope, outside of monroe .Looking for 2 members. My # is 7705608075   Jeff


----------



## fullstrut (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks like the boat is getting full, but I will keep me eyes and ears open aswell I live in loganville and looking myself lets keep home grown and find something! Thanks.


----------

